# jobs MAINE US



## ROBMAN49 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello there.

I'm a British Arborist, who is thinking of working in Maine,New England usa . I am after advice regarding viza,work load ete ... Also if enybody has eney contacts that would be ace. I have been climing for 7 years with cs tickets. any info would be really helpfull. Thanks Rob


----------

